# M-Audio Keystation 88es Sustain Pedal Problem



## Soulfire1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was wondering if someone here could help me with a problem related to a USB Midi Controller Keyboard.

I'm running an M-Audio Keystation 88es through USB straight into my PC, running VST sounds through Sony ACID 6.0c. Attached to the keyboard is a Casio SP-20 sustain pedal.

I'm currently having a problem with the pedal, where sometimes, for no apparent reason whatsoever, the notes will continue to sustain after the pedal has been released, and will continue to do so until I stomp on the pedal again a few times. This is an issue for when I need to play live with this rig, because it becomes a serious issue with notes just holding forever, or everything running together and souding like muck.

I believe the problem is hardware related because I tried it through ACID, Gsi KeyPerformer, and a MIDI monitor, and the midi monitor registered that somtimes, when the pedal is released, the release pedal midi command is not registering in the computer.

If anyone here has any knowledge of MIDI, keyboards, or other audio devices, I would really appreciate your help in this matter, as both the keyboard and pedal are brand new and i'd rather not have to replace them :S

Thanks,

Soulfire1

P.S. Is there any other sections of this website I shold have posted this in? This subforum seemed the most appropriate...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds more like the pedal has an issue than the PC. Maybe a failing/sticking button or sensor.


----------



## Soulfire1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Tried the pedal with other keyboards and it worked fine, even with other PCs. I've now taken the pedal and keyboard into the store I bought it from, and there the guys figured out it was the keyboards fault, most likely the input. Its now gone in for replacement/repair free of charge.

Thanks for the help anyways Dogg.


----------

